# Your "Starting off 2007 Right" Purchase...



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Like the title says, what's your first purchase of 2007? Whether it was made in late Decemeber to arrive here in early January or something you're going to pull the trigger on in the next week or so.

Mine arrived earlier this week...

*1989 Montecristo No. 2*

Is it regular production, aged, vintage, special humidor, edicion limitada, edicion regionale? What does it for you in early 2007?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

A cab of Parti Shorts and a cab of Boli PCs.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

A cab of PLPC's......mmmmmmm....waiting on them now.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> A cab of Parti Shorts and a cab of Boli PCs.


Great minds think alike - almost

Cab of Bolivar PCs and a box of Partagas Mille Fleurs.

This is my first trip over the edge, but sticks from '89 leave me quivering - awesome. It was nice knowing everyone!!

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Like the title says, what's your first purchase of 2007? Whether it was made in late Decemeber to arrive here in early January or something you're going to pull the trigger on in the next week or so.
> 
> Mine arrived earlier this week...
> 
> ...


Nice work finding a box of 1989 Monte #2's :dr


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

CAB of P Shorts and a CAB of PLPCs. Can't friggin' wait.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

JL #1s
HdM coronas
1/2 box SP belis
and a Aristocrat...(48 plus)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice Sean.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> JL #1s
> HdM coronas
> 1/2 box SP belis
> and a Aristocrat...(48 plus)


You dog you !!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

:dr Aged Monte #2s! Nice!

My first purchases of the year (purchased last year but delivered this year) are 
'01 SCDH El Principes (25)
'06 Hoyo Epi #2s (25)
'06 Trini Reyes (12)


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I got a lil something on it's way....not '89 Monti's.....but none the less...pics coming whenever it comes in.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You dog you !!


i keep no secrets from you Richard...


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

'twas a cab of Boli PC's......


....and two boxes of RASS. 

Stil waiting.  


Nice score Sean.
REALLY nice!! :dr


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Nice Sean.


I'll bring a couple to CLE next week.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

sweet


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I'll bring a couple to CLE next week.


How about a lay over in Evansville, Sean...:r

Nice grab Sean, still jugglinmg some ideas around for the first 07 purchase, but by mid-month, all will be taken care of...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I haven't decided yet, but I'm thinking of buying a box just for the barnyard smell when you first open them. :hn


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> I'll bring a couple to CLE next week.


See ya there!! What are we doin, playoffs at a sports bar or what 

Heres mine: click


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I went with 50 cabs of Epi 1 and Boli CEs...'05s

Nice pickup on the aged Monte 2s!!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice ! No wait a minute , Beautiful !!!!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> I went with 50 cabs of Epi 1 and Boli CEs...'05s
> 
> Nice pickup on the aged Monte 2s!!


jeff please say you mean 50 per cabinet and not 50 cabinets:tg  .......or are you really daklugs in disguise?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> jeff please say you mean 50 per cabinet and not 50 cabinets:tg  .......or are you really daklugs in disguise?


no, just two cabinets


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, 89' Monte's. If you don't mind me asking, what did that set you back?


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Like the title says, what's your first purchase of 2007? Whether it was made in late Decemeber to arrive here in early January or something you're going to pull the trigger on in the next week or so.
> 
> Mine arrived earlier this week...
> 
> Is it regular production, aged, vintage, special humidor, edicion limitada, edicion regionale? What does it for you in early 2007?


Smoke it and LMK how it compares to the 85. Nice find.

BTW, sorry got tied up over the weekend. Will see you next time.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

:dr 

love 'em!

enjoy!

Happy New Year!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Just did a 3 way 3 box split with some other noobies on this forum! We dont need u Stinking FTGs  We take our destiny in our own hands Muahahaha

anyways, we got 
HdM Epicure #2
RASS
Trinidad Reyes

Not bad for a couple of noobs... 

-hyp


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Pulled the trigger on a fiver of Trini Fundadores, and a fiver of Cohiba EL Pyramids  I'm getting an expensive start to the year...:hn


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Smoke it and LMK how it compares to the 85. Nice find.
> 
> BTW, sorry got tied up over the weekend. Will see you next time.


I owe you one Larry so be on the lookout...also have something else for you.  No worries about last week, we'll catch up here soon enough.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ordered in 06, should be getting any day

Splitting 2 cabs with Scottie

H Upmann Mag46
PLPC

BTW, very nice purchase Sean


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Monte #4 and 2 boxes of Sancho Panza Bacchilere's (sp). Now according to my new cigar budget I have to wait till February befor buying anything else.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

SLR A's and RyJ Short Churchills in A/T's


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

box of petit coronas from the best brand out there, Cohiba


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice purchase, Sean. I'm guessing those are still strong.

I'm anticipating a box of RASS and box of BBF's.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Received a cab of Boli PCs and a box of Julieta Churchills today.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> :dr Aged Monte #2s! Nice!
> 
> My first purchases of the year (purchased last year but delivered this year) are
> '01 SCDH El Principes (25)
> ...


Those 01' SCDH Principes are wonderful. I have just about tore through half of my box of them.

Whatever I get I know it will make me happy!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Like the title says, what's your first purchase of 2007? Whether it was made in late Decemeber to arrive here in early January or something you're going to pull the trigger on in the next week or so.
> 
> Mine arrived earlier this week...
> 
> ...


Man for some reason I can't stop drooling. You owe it to mankind to do a review of those.:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr

ATL


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

1 box of RASS and 1 box of H.Upmann's Mag 46.

Where do you find and purchase aged smokes like that? I'm still a noobie and I've never seen boxes aged that long before at any of my local retailers. Oldest I saw was a 97 box of Hoyo Churchills. Damn those look awesome!!!


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

smoked one last night and ... not bad


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

drdice said:


> 1 box of RASS and 1 box of H.Upmann's Mag 46.
> 
> Where do you find and purchase aged smokes like that? I'm still a noobie and I've never seen boxes aged that long before at any of my local retailers. Oldest I saw was a 97 box of Hoyo Churchills. Damn those look awesome!!!


Some retailers are very expensive.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

this thread is killing me :hn


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice purchase Sean!! Can't wait for the review.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I just recieced a Cab of Boli PCs and a box of El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme. A nice way to start off the New Year.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice dig Sean! If you had those a last time we talked, Joe might not hate me now. :hn 

Anyway, first splurge of the year was some Qd'O Gran Coronas from the '90's


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

cls515 said:


> Some retailers are very expensive.


 Uhhh...cigars are expensive, dude.


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

DAMN YOU BLING BOY!!!!

First you come to my neck of the woods and don't stay long enogh toi say high, then you buy these from under me!!!!!! :sl 

Nice find!!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

25 P155's and a half box of 85 PP's......this week anyway


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> 25 P155's and a half box of 85 PP's......this week anyway


mmmm

10 boxes of Sig II tubos
Box of 60's RYJ POW
2 boxes of 97 Boli PC's
6 Boxes of Monte Joyitas
50 cab of 98 SLR Lonsdales
Box of 00 SLR Churchill Tubos

But the year is young.. just like the cigars Jerry is buying.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> mmmm
> 
> 10 boxes of Sig II tubos
> Box of 60's RYJ POW
> ...


:r ....we need to get him to sell his old stuff


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

1 bx Boli RC's 06
1 cb ERDM Choix Supreme 00
2 bx RyJ Mille Fleurs 06
2 bx ERDM Demi-Tasse 00
1 bx Los Statos de Luxe Brevas 03
1 bx Por Larrañaga Panatelas 06
1 bx Cohiba Siglo I 06
2 bx HDM Petit Robustos 06


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Stuck on the cheap stuff right now, all for aging:

Box of Parti Mille Fleurs
Box of Quintero Panatella's
Box of Quintero Brevas
Bundle of JLP Petite Cedros


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> :r ....we need to get him to sell his old stuff


Already beat you to it...hehe!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Already beat you to it...hehe!


If that's the case Sean.... :tg :tg :tg


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

A few sticks here and there. But here's one notable.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I could not resist
2 boxes San Cristobal El Principe 01
1 box Fonseca KDT Cadetes 06
1 box Partagas Series D No.4 06
Some for smoking now,some for aging for later


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

H. Upmann antique humidor (X2)


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

50 cab Boli Colosales
25 cab RA Estupendos + 5 singles
25 cab Punch Super Robustos + 5 singles
1 box RG Lonsdales
2 boxes Cohiba Sig II Tubos
:cb :cb :cb :cb :cb


----------

